# Can partner travel ahead if the partner get a job before the principal applicant



## vp3681 (Aug 16, 2013)

Can partner travel ahead if the partner gets a job before the principal applicant?

In my case if my partner files for the visa , can I reach New Zealand without him.

Is it *mandatory* that the principal applicant should accompany the partner while entering New Zealand.

Awaiting replies from all the experts.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

vp3681 said:


> Can partner travel ahead if the partner gets a job before the principal applicant?
> 
> In my case if my partner files for the visa , can I reach New Zealand without him.
> 
> ...


What visa are you applying for?

Once the visa is in your passport, then I believe that you can travel independently of each other.


----------

